# 1959/60 Peugeot PHX10



## UncleFester (Apr 12, 2022)

Almost finished still need to retape the Bars…1959/60 Peugeot PHX10.


----------



## PfishB (Apr 12, 2022)

Can't tell for sure. Juy 60 on the rear?


----------



## juvela (Apr 12, 2022)

-----

wonderful, thank you for sharing this gem

are hubs Prior?

downtube cable guide/stop appears it may be a Campag item

what is the two digit number marked on one of the drive side flats of the bottom bracket spindle?

did it come with the hardwood plug in the steerer?



-----


----------



## UncleFester (Apr 12, 2022)

PfishB said:


> Can't tell for sure. Juy 60 on the rear?



Yes, Juy 60, but the frame drive side chain stay has the Juy 543 double cable guide.


----------



## UncleFester (Apr 12, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> wonderful, thank you for sharing this gem
> 
> ...





juvela said:


> -----
> 
> wonderful, thank you for sharing this gem
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleFester (Apr 12, 2022)

No, the hubs are J.Simplex, the wheelset is original to the bike. These hubs were manufactured exclusively for Simplex by Exceltoo, they were equal to their top line velo de course Professionel model. I believe they were introduced in 1960? The second owner of this bike, had it given to him by it's original owner who purchased it in late 1959 from an L.A. bike shop, that specialized in European road bikes. The original owner of the bike had hung it on his garage wall since 1955, after he had been in a car accident that damaged his leg and could no longer ride. The second owner, his next door neighbor's son, saw it hanging in the elderly gentleman's garage and asked if he could buy it? The old man, who had no family other than his neighbors who looked after him, took it down off the wall and gave it to the boy in  2010. Immediately, this high school kid decided it make a pretty cool fixie project!! Lacking mechanical skills, he had his Mom take it to a local Whittier, CA bike shop, where he had them swap the original wheelset with 700c fixie aero wheels. The bike mechanics were horrified at his request and tried to buy the bike from him. He turned their offer down and said there were other shops in the area, if they didn't want the job. They did not argue with his request. Fortunately, the shop told him to keep the parts they pulled off the bike and he did, almost.

When I acquired it, the original Simplex downtube guide and left crank arm dust cap were missing. I used a Campy downtube cable guide/stop out of my parts bin while I was reassembling the bike. I did not want the original parts laying around my shop while I was looking for the replacement. Eventually, I found the correct era Simplex guide on eBay. I will replace it when I finish it up, tape the bars and install the brake cable. The wood plug in the bottom of the steer tube was gone as well. I am amazed the graphics are in such remarkable preservation, the blue Simplex decal on the Juy 60 RD is intact!

Any thoughts on the bikes value? I'm 70 and like the bike's original owner, have no family to pass it on to. I love the machine. But I know at some point my declining health will force it's sale.
I am not sure about your question on the 2 digit number on the crank spindle, I have a Stronglight crank puller, but don't want to pull the crank to find a couple numbers. What is the significance of this 2 digit number? Thanks, Larry


----------



## UncleFester (Apr 12, 2022)

PfishB said:


> Can't tell for sure. Juy 60 on the rear?



Yes!


----------



## juvela (Apr 13, 2022)

-----

Thank you for all of this very thorough background information Larry!  😃

Exceltoo is a marque produced by the firm of Etablissements Perrin.   They are the makers of the New Star and Pelissier product lines as well.  They were also the contract producer of the Maillard 700 model hub.

Love the cartoon figure transfer - one have not before seen.  Perhaps the original owner was part of a bomber crew during the war and this figure was the mascot of their air group.  Evidently a unit stationed in the Pacific theatre.

Marking on Verot bottom bracket spindle: this is something they did at least through the mid-1960's.  Do not know the meaning of the numbers - they vary and do not seem to indicate a date.  May be lot numbers or inspector number or die number.  Would think that sooner or later you would wish to get in there if only to repack the bearings.

Here is an example -





The alloy frame on the Tron et Berthet model 39-I saddle was produced by the firm of CEGEDUR -








-----


----------



## UncleFester (Jul 6, 2022)

This bike has some significant Team upgrades. Notably the custom Italian pump configuration, getting it away from the shifters, also the hand braised and filed Philippe chromo stem. The TA Specialites Chain rings are an upgrade. The pump mod required the removal of the braised on upper peg and filing off the right angle on the bottom peg to fix the pump vertically, with the Campagnola pump mount. To cover the scar from sawing off the top pump peg, the owner covered it with a water transfer decal of grass skirted Pygamy with a 500 hundred pound bomb. He was a WW2 veteran who lost his 150mm Howitzer squad in a brutal attack by the Nazi Waffen SS ground troops in the Battle of the Bulge, in the Ardennes. Alone, he single handedly maintained Howitzer fire through the night until 8th and 9th Army Air Support drove the Germans back. The Pygmy with the bomb was nose art on a B-17 from the US 8th Air Support, who saved the life of this bikes former owner. This is the story I was told about the bike by the seller. I am offering this bike for sale. Please email me at L.W.Schultz@gmail.com, for details and additional photos, Thanks Larry


----------



## UncleFester (Jul 7, 2022)

Finally finished my completely orig. 1959/60 Peugeot  PX10. Got it back on the road, cleaned and overhauled. 100% as found,  missing the left crank dust cap. This 62 year old bike rides like a  dream. The Simplex Juy 60 Record rear derailleur shifts smooth! A very nimble and responsive ride! I also have the full history of the bike from the second owner who I acquired it from.
The frame is 58cm. Wheelset 700c sew up with L.J. Simplex Competition hubs. Killer Ideale 59 Professional saddle.










						1959/60 Peugeot PXH10
					

Explore this photo album by L.W. Schultz on Flickr!




					www.flickr.com


----------



## bikerbluz (Jul 22, 2022)

Gorgeous!


----------

